
A Driver’s Suicide Reveals the Dark Side of the Gig Economy - JimmyAustin
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/06/nyregion/livery-driver-taxi-uber.html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16317688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16317688)

110+ comments

